# Everyone on CL is a comedian....



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...Everyone thinks they are funny....lets all bomb bigfoot...hahahahaha....we will show him...hahahahahaha

remember the guy that kept poking a sleeping bear? remember him? of course not, he's no longer around.

Today Claveny88 and Jitzy are the comedians

Clay hits me with:
La Flor
Davidoff Private Stock
Padron
Oliva V
Ashton VSG

Jitzy has his bomb shipped from another location!!!

Oliva Sampler
Box of Series G Tubos

Keep laughing everyone...its ok, really, no big deal....check out my cigar **** today....

Bigfoot
THE Original Bomber


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHA another bomb goes off in bigfoots face! Thats awesome, what are you up to now, 6 in like 2 weeks?? LOL Nice!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Want to add

HAHAHAHAHA this is sooooo classic!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

heh heh heh...nice hits...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet bombs


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> heh heh heh...nice hits...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well Brian...if anyone deserves it its you. Well done sir. Great hit guys.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dont wanna poke that sleeping bear.....










No but seriously, you deserve this!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Comedian? COMEDIAN??? Check out my new avatar... <G> HAW!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ya Brian from what you have sent out lately now it's your turn for someone to smack you around a bit------HaH!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

So does this mean the Bigfoot goes back to sleep after a few good smokes?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Brian after what you did for John and others you deserve it


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Comedian? COMEDIAN??? Check out my new avatar... <G> HAW!


Now that's sweet!! Great work Squid!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

jitzy said:


> Brian after what you did for John and others you deserve it


No good deed shall go unpunished!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Well Brian...if anyone deserves it its you. Well done sir. Great hit guys.


True dat.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

This is awsome!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a great hit ...........


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

What goes around comes around!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

What would be realy funny is bombing bigfoot with some Italias or Brazilias. Now THAT would be funny!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

If Bigfoot keeps getting smacked hard with direct hits he may just end up being Bigtoe!:biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ha! It's "Comedy Live" starring Bigfoot... as the brunt of all "jokes"! 

Seriously some superb hits there Jitz and Claveny88! Some awesome sticks there fellas VERY nice! 

CD


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> heh heh heh...nice hits...


that is so funny... Where on earth did he find this


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ha! It's "Comedy Live" starring Bigfoot... as the brunt of all "jokes"!
> 
> Seriously some superb hits there Jitz and Claveny88! Some awesome sticks there fellas VERY nice!
> 
> CD


<Picture an Ed Sullivan speech pattern...> And thank yew verrry much CeeDee! A most entertaining act, especially after that Elvis fella! And now we'd like to present to yew the local CAO Rep, who will dew a traditional Scandanavian Foot-Slap-Dance while Lawrence Welk's bubble machine honks in the background! <G>


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

...and Brian endures yet another pummeling. Nice job gents!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!! Bring the big boy down


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

If Tim O. comes over how are you going to explain all of those Oliva's?


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> If Tim O. comes over how are you going to explain all of those Oliva's?


I couldn't hit him with CAO's that would just have been silly:helloooo:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You deserve it. Nice hits.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian are you okay? Do you still have all your limbs?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

"And another ones gone, and another ones gone, another bites the dust!"

Very nice, think I'm going to hit you with some CAO's LOL


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

those tubos look absolutely lovely. nice hit guys!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet hits:dribble::dribble:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice hit Brian


----------

